# دور المهندس الطبي فى حصول المعمل على شهادة الايزو 17025



## blackhorse (9 مايو 2009)

ان للمهندس الطبى دور كبير واساسى فى حصول المعمل على شهادة التاهيل و الايزو 17025.

مهام المهندس الطبى فى المعمل للحصول على الايزو 17025:
1- حصر جميع الاجهزة فى المعمل باسم الصانع والرقم المتسلسل .
2- كتابة الطرق القياسية للصيانة والصيانة الوقائية و الصيانة الخارجية.
3- كتابة الطرق القياسية للمعايرة وتخطيطها ( كتابة المعايرة وتاريخها والمعايرة اللاحقة).
4- عمل تاريخ للجهاز وكتابة جميع الاعطال التى تعرض لها.
5- عمل Log Book للاجهزة ويحتوى على المعلومات من 1 الى 4 ويجب ان يكون بالقرب من الجهاز. 
6- كتابة تعليمات التداول والتحزين والنقل الامن.
7- وضع ملصقات توضح حالة الجهاز ( يمكن استعمال الالوان لتدل على حالة الجهاز فيستعمل اللون الاحمر ليدل على ان الجهاز خارج الخدمة اما اللون الاخضر فيدل على ان الجهاز يعمل).
8- فى حالة الصيانة المؤثرة على المعايرة يمنع الجهاز من الاستخدام حتى يعاير مرة اخرى.


----------



## deyamag (9 مايو 2009)

شكراً لك , جزاك الله خيراً .


----------



## blackhorse (9 مايو 2009)

deyamag قال:


> شكراً لك , جزاك الله خيراً .




جزانا واياكم اخى الكريم 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 مايو 2009)

تسلم على الموضوع وجزاك الله خيرا .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 مايو 2009)

تسلم على الموضوع وجزاك الله خيرا .

البغدادي


----------



## (أبو حبيبه) (11 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا
وبارك فيك


----------



## ابو يافا (11 مايو 2009)

يسلمووو على المعلومة الرائعة 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## blackhorse (12 مايو 2009)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> تسلم على الموضوع وجزاك الله خيرا .
> 
> البغدادي



بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم 
وجزانا الله واياكم كل خير


----------



## blackhorse (12 مايو 2009)

(أبو حبيبه) قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> وبارك فيك



جزانا واياكم اخى الكريم
بارك الله فيك


----------



## blackhorse (12 مايو 2009)

ابو يافا قال:


> يسلمووو على المعلومة الرائعة
> جزاك الله كل خير



جزانا واياكم اخى الحبيب 
مشكور لمرورك الكريم


----------



## bmeadil (13 مايو 2009)

الامانة العلمية تحتم عليك ان تشير الى انها منقولة ... وان هذا الجهد ليس لك لتنال عليه الشكر والثناء .
هذه المشاركة كتبتها بتاريخ




06-01-2009, 11:55 PM وهذه ثانى مرة تتعرض مشاركاتى للسرقة الادبية من قبل الاعضاء دون ان يشيروا الى انهم نقلوها منى .. 
نرجو من المشرفين وقف هذه الممارسات ..
الرابط ادناه يوضح المشاركة التى كتبتها قبل اربعة اشهر .. 
 http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t115195.html


----------



## ليدي لين (15 مايو 2009)

الاجر محسوب باذن الله ولكم جزيل الشكر على جهودكم الرائعة


----------



## blackhorse (17 مايو 2009)

bmeadil قال:


> الامانة العلمية تحتم عليك ان تشير الى انها منقولة ... وان هذا الجهد ليس لك لتنال عليه الشكر والثناء .
> هذه المشاركة كتبتها بتاريخ
> 
> 
> ...



اشكرك لأنك اعطيتنى الفرصة لكسب اجر الصبر على تطاولك هذا اولا
ثانيا كان من الممكن ان تقولها كل بساطة ان الموضوع مكرر والمشرفين لن يقصروا فى واجبهم
ثالثا انا لم انقل الموضوع من موضوعك ولم اسرقه كما تكرم لسانك بالذكر سالفا ولكن الموضوع جائنى بالميل من مكان اخر وليس من منتدانا الموقر 
رابعا لو كل من تعرض لنقل موضوعه فعل مثلك لكان بالاولى لنا ان نحرق انفسنا من الغيظ فلست اول ولا اخر من تنقل مواضيعه وكان من الاولى ان تسعد ان هناك تجديد لموضوعك وتشير بالرابط انه موجود مسبقا حتى يتجدد لك الاجر والثواب ان كان هو المرجو من وراء موضوعك
اعود واشكرك مرة اخرى لمرورك


----------



## blackhorse (17 مايو 2009)

ليدي لين قال:


> الاجر محسوب باذن الله ولكم جزيل الشكر على جهودكم الرائعة



اشكرك اختى الكريمة لمرورك العطر 
وجزاكى الله عنا خيرا


----------



## bmeadil (17 مايو 2009)

الاخ black horse انا لم اتطاول عليك ولم اخرج عن حدود اللباقة والادب فلو كانت هذه المرة الاولى وفعلت ذلك لكان لك الحق فيما تقول ولكن المرة الاولى اعتبرتها حادثا عرضيا ولم ارد عليه اما وان تصبح ظاهرة نقل مواضيع الغير لنيل الثناء والشكر فيجب التوقف عند هذا الامر ذلك لانه يفسد غاية المنتدى فى استفادة الاعضاء بالمواضيع الجديدة والجيدة.. كان الاجدر بك ان تقرا كافة مواضيع المنتدى قبل ان تشارك حتى لا تتهم بسرقة مواضيع الغير ( قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من وطن نفسه فى اماكن الشبهات فلايلومن الا نفسه ) .. على العموم لك العتبى حتي ترضى .. وشكرا على ردك واتمنى ان يدوم التواصل بيننا ..
والله من وراء القصد...


----------



## blackhorse (18 مايو 2009)

bmeadil قال:


> الاخ black horse انا لم اتطاول عليك ولم اخرج عن حدود اللباقة والادب فلو كانت هذه المرة الاولى وفعلت ذلك لكان لك الحق فيما تقول ولكن المرة الاولى اعتبرتها حادثا عرضيا ولم ارد عليه اما وان تصبح ظاهرة نقل مواضيع الغير لنيل الثناء والشكر فيجب التوقف عند هذا الامر ذلك لانه يفسد غاية المنتدى فى استفادة الاعضاء بالمواضيع الجديدة والجيدة.. كان الاجدر بك ان تقرا كافة مواضيع المنتدى قبل ان تشارك حتى لا تتهم بسرقة مواضيع الغير ( قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من وطن نفسه فى اماكن الشبهات فلايلومن الا نفسه ) .. على العموم لك العتبى حتي ترضى .. وشكرا على ردك واتمنى ان يدوم التواصل بيننا ..
> والله من وراء القصد...



اخى الكريم 
انا لا اعلم عن اى موضوع تتحدث بالنسبة للنقل الاول هذا اولا وثانيا العتب عليك ان لم تنبه الناقل وليس معنى انه نقل موضوع لك ان تتهم الناس بالسرقة فكما قلت لك النقل يحقق غايتك من الاجر من الله ولا اعلم ما هو هدفك من المواضيع اصلا
وبالنسبة لموضوع الشبهات الحمد لله اننى بعيد عن ما تسميه شبهات فأننى لم انقل موضوعك ولكن جاءنى بالايميل كما اشرت لك مسبقا ولا اعلم ان كنت قد فعلتها انت ام لا ولكن اتحدى ان كان هناك من قرأ كل مواضيع الملتقى كما طلبت منى ان افعل واتحداك ان تكون قد فعلتها فحتى المشرفين لا يحفظون كل هذا الكم من المشاركات 
وعلى فكرة يجب ان تتعلم مبدأ ذكر فإن الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين هذا اصلا ان كنت انا نقلته للتذكير ولكننى نقلته ولم اعلم انه مكرر
الله المستعان 
اشكرك لمرورك واتمنى ان تستوعب كلماتى 
الله يعيننا على فعل الخير


----------



## bmeadil (18 مايو 2009)

اخى .. عدم المعرفة لا يعفى من العقوبة فلو ان لصا سرق وقبض عليه هل يترك لجهله بالقوانين!! 
كنت اتمنى ان تعترف بخطئك فى نقل مواضيع الغير دون الاشارة اليهم وفى نفس المنتدى .. فلو ان الموضوع نقل فى منتدى اخر لوجدنا لك العذر .. بالنسبة للمرة الاولى التى نقلت فيها مواضعى فكانت من شخص اخر غيرك وايضا فى هذا المنتدى . . اما عن تحديك لى باننى لم اقرا المواضيع كلها فهو مردود عليك لاننى عندما اشتركت اول مرة فى هذا المنتدى قمت بقراءة كافة المواضيع فى هذا المنتدى بعد ذلك قمت بكتابة هذه المواضيع حتى تعم الفائدة فليس الغرض مجرد كتابة مواضيع للحصول على أكبر قدر من النقاط.. والله من وراء القصد.


----------



## blackhorse (19 مايو 2009)

*اخى الكريم انت اخرجت الموضوع عن نطاقه المعرفي بكثرة اتهاماتك
اولا اتهمتنى بالسرقة وثانيا بالجهل وثالثا بالاهتمام بالنقاط فقط ولا اعلم الى اين يقودك لسانك وعدم تركيزك
اخبرتك مرتان وهذه الثالثة اننى لم اسرقه منك ولا اعلم انه موجود بمنتدانا والموضوع جاءنى بالايميل ومن موقع اخر وادعو الله ان تراها هذه المرة هذه الكلمات ولا تتهمنى بشئ مرة اخرى ودعنى اقول لك سامحك الله 
ولو اننى اخطأت فى حقك لأعتذرت ولكنك من اخطأ بحقك وذلات لسانك فى حقي مازالت مكتوبة ولن ارد عليك 

الموضوع لم ينقل من موضوعك وانما من الايميل وانا لست بحاجة لنقل مواضيعك والحمد لله 
وياليتك تتفهم معنى الكلمة التى تكررها ان الله من وراء القصد فلو انك تؤمن بها ما اتهمتنى بكل هذا وما تركت الفرصة للشيطان لجرك لسوء الظن سامحك الله ولعلمت ان التكرار يفيدك ولا يضرك 
الله المستعان *


----------



## bmeadil (20 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم .. وبعد..
ادعائك بانه وصل اليك عن طريق الايميل لا يعفيك من المسؤلية وكان يجب عليك ان تشير الى انه منقول سواء وجدته فى الايميل او وجدته فى مكان اخر حتى لاتتهم بالسرقة الادبية..
اما بالنسبة لاتهامك بالجهل فلم اقل انك جاهل وانما ضربت لك مثلا ..
والله من وراء القصد


----------

